# Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut trocknet nach zwei Monaten ein



## FunkyMaster (25. September 2018)

Hallo zusammen

Wie schon im Titel beschrieben, trocknet meine Conductonaut nach ca. 2 Monaten extrem ein und bringt die Wärme fast nicht mehr an den Kühler.

Ich hatte vor einem Jahr eine neue Wasserkühlung in den PC eingebaut. CPU ist ein 5820k und der Kühler ein Alphacool NexXxoS XP³ Brass Edition. 
Der Kühler ist aus Kupfer, dies sollte eigentlich keine Probleme bereiten.  Die CPU hatte im Leerlauf ca 28 Grad. Jetzt im Moment ist sie im Leerlauf 45 - 50 Grad heiss. Wenn ich Prime ohne avx laufen lasse, springt die Temp gleich auf 100 Grad. Am Anfang war die Temp auch nach 5 Stunden Prime nicht über 80 Grad.
Als ich die Conductonaut zwei Monate im Einsatz hatte bemerkte ich es zum ersten mal. Hatte dann ca 4 stunden gebraucht um die extrem eingetrocknete Conductonaut mit Isopropanol zu entfernen und hatte danach neue aufgetragen. Die Kühlleistung war am Anfang wieder sensationell, wurde dann aber von Woche zu Woche schlechter. 
An was kann es liegen. Herstellungsfehler bei der Conductonaut? Ich habe jetzt auch noch dem Hersteller geschrieben. Werde jetzt vermutlich dieses Wochenende die vertrocknete Conductonaut mit Schleifpapier entfernen. Und danach eine normale wlp auftragen.
Was für eine Körnung würdet ihr beim Schleifpapier verwenden?


----------



## -Shorty- (25. September 2018)

*AW: thermal grizzly conductonaut trocknet nach zwei Monaten ein*

Hab ein ähnliches Verhalten bei nem Kollegen beobachtet. Nachdem ich meine GPU mit der Conductonaut versehen hatte sollte die vom Kollegen dran kommen.
Hab in beiden Fällen nahezu dieselbe Menge verwendet, meine GPU macht auch heute noch keine Probleme. Die vom Kollegen war bereits nach 4 Wochen schon wieder auffällig warm. Das gipfelte dann in schlechten Temps als mit der normalen WLP. Also das erste mal nachgearbeitet. Selbes Spiel nach 4 Monaten wieder, regelrecht ausgetrocknet, bei meiner GPU sieht alles aus wie frisch aufgetragen.

Einzige Erklärung ist für mich das Kühlermaterial bzw der Boden. Mein Kühler ist an der entscheidenden Stelle vernickelt, beim Kollegen pures Kupfer. Kupfer ist ja auch nicht gleich Kupfer, da gibt es auch nochmal Unterschiede und das Kupfer im Falle meines Kollegen saugt die Flüssigmetall WLP regelrecht auf. (Bzw. einige Bestandteile, so wirkt die Conductonaut wie ausgetrocknet.
Wirklichen schaden am Kühler gab es nicht, aber an der Stelle wurde dann wieder auf klassische WLP gewechselt und er hatte keine Probleme mehr.

Also, es scheint Kupfervarianten zu geben die sehr durstig sind und die Flüssig WLP wie ein Schwamm aufsaugen, bzw. einzelne Bestandteile. Das kann man aber wie gesagt nicht auf alle Kupfer Kühler beziehen, einige funktionieren tadellos mit Flüssigmetall WLP.


----------



## v3nom (25. September 2018)

*AW: thermal grizzly conductonaut trocknet nach zwei Monaten ein*

Könnte echt am Kupfer liegen. Mein vernickelter GPU Kühler direkt auf der GPU mit conductonaut läuft seit über nem Jahr ohne Veränderungen.


----------



## FunkyMaster (26. September 2018)

*AW: thermal grizzly conductonaut trocknet nach zwei Monaten ein*

Vielen Dank. Das mit dem Kupfer wäre auch meine Vermutung gewesen. Dann werde ich jetzt alles abschleifen und nachher einmal die Kryonaut ausprobieren oder könnt ihr mir eine andere WLP empfehlen?


----------



## Abductee (26. September 2018)

*AW: thermal grizzly conductonaut trocknet nach zwei Monaten ein*

Willst du das wirklich abschleifen?
Da würd ich den Kühler lieber im Isopropanol einweichen lassen.

Edit: Ah das Zeug ist ja Flüssigmetall, da hilft das Einweichen natürlich nix.


----------



## Dagnarus (26. September 2018)

*AW: thermal grizzly conductonaut trocknet nach zwei Monaten ein*

Ich hab sowohl bei GPU als auch bei der CPU die Kryonaut drunter und das läuft super. Allerdings sind bei mir auch beide Kühler vernickelt...


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (26. September 2018)

*AW: thermal grizzly conductonaut trocknet nach zwei Monaten ein*

Mit blankem Kupfer legiertes Flüssigmetall ist weiterhin ein Metall und somit nicht in Isopropanol lösbar. Es handelt sich eben nicht um eine eingetrocknete Paste, normalerweise sollte auch die Wärmeleitfähigkeit nicht unter dem Prozess leiden. Man kann den Kühler mittels Bügeleisen soweit erwärmen, dass es wieder flüssig ist oder eben abschleifen. Bei mir war das Material bislang immer so weich dass ich maximal mit einem Plastikgegenstand kratzen musste, meist reicht gründliches Reinigungen mit Tüchern. Soll im Anschluss ein normales Wärmeleitmittel benutzt werrden, poliere ich normalerweise nochmal nach – Aluminiumoxid basierte Wärmeleitpasten geben teilweise sehr gute Polierpasten ab.


----------



## -Shorty- (26. September 2018)

*AW: thermal grizzly conductonaut trocknet nach zwei Monaten ein*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> ... poliere ich normalerweise nochmal nach – Aluminiumoxid basierte Wärmeleitpasten geben teilweise sehr gute Polierpasten ab. ...



Nur mit dem kleinen Unerschied, dass man 100g Polierpaste bereits ab 4,99€ kaufen kann, dagegen kosten 100g WLP geringfügig mehr.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (26. September 2018)

*AW: thermal grizzly conductonaut trocknet nach zwei Monaten ein*

Ich hab hier ca. 60 g EKL Permafrost liegen und 0 g Polierpaste.


----------



## -Shorty- (26. September 2018)

*AW: thermal grizzly conductonaut trocknet nach zwei Monaten ein*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ich hab hier ca. 60 g EKL Permafrost liegen und 0 g Polierpaste.



Viel spannender wäre zu erfahren ob ihr schon ähnliche Erfahrungen mit bestimmten Kupferkühlern gemacht habt.
Also das die Flüssigmetal-WLP in kurzer Zeit (4-8 Wochen) komplett eintrocknet.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (26. September 2018)

*AW: thermal grizzly conductonaut trocknet nach zwei Monaten ein*

Ich wiederhole: Sie trocknet nicht. Bestenfalls könnte man von aushärten sprechen, aber es gibt keine verundstenden Bestandteile.

Erfahrungen über Zeiträume von vier bis acht Wochen habe ich quasi gar keine. Privat nutze ich Flüssigmetall intensiv, aber da gucke ich dann frühestens nach 1-2 Jahren unter den Kühler. Komplett fest ist es dann selten, komplett flüssig aber auch nicht immer. In der Redaktion nutzen wir Flüssigmetall wegen der schwierigen Handhabung nur selten, in der Regel als Referenzprodukt in Tests von Wärmeleitmitteln. Da ist es dann aber nur wenige Stunden aufgetragen. Oberflächliche verfärbungen an Kupferböden treten trotzdem auf, aber es bleibt flüssig.


----------



## FunkyMaster (27. September 2018)

*AW: thermal grizzly conductonaut trocknet nach zwei Monaten ein*

Ich werde dieses Wochenende noch ein paar Fotos vom Kühler und der CPU schießen und hier reinstellen.  Wenn es so wie letztes Mal ist, dann ist das Flüssigmetall wieder hart wie Stein. 
Die Kryonaut ist auch schon bestellt. Muss mir nur noch Schleifpapier hohlen. Aber keine Ahnung welche Körnung ich benutzen soll. Oder ich versuche zuerst die Paste mit einer Rasierklinge zu entfernen.
Mal schauen wie es am besten geht. Werde hier jedenfalls nochmals berichten.


----------



## Dagnarus (27. September 2018)

*AW: thermal grizzly conductonaut trocknet nach zwei Monaten ein*

Grad bei einem Kühlerboden würde ich mich von 400 bis 2000 durcharbeiten. Also erst mal grob und dann immer feiner werden. Und wenn du ganz viel Zeit und Lust hast das ganze hinterher polieren :- Am besten auf einer sehr sehr ebenen Unterlage. Manche benutzen dazu ne Glasplatte.


----------



## Evandure (4. Oktober 2018)

*AW: thermal grizzly conductonaut trocknet nach zwei Monaten ein*

Ich hatte damit auch am vernickelten Kühler schon Verfärbungen. Habe das dann mit Nevrdull poliert und benutze jetzt normale WLP.


----------



## FunkyMaster (9. Oktober 2018)

*AW: thermal grizzly conductonaut trocknet nach zwei Monaten ein*

Das mit der Polierwatte ist für den Schluss eine gute Idee. Ich konnte die WLP leider noch nicht abschleifen da alle Baumärkte in meiner Gegend nur Schleifpapier bis zu einer Körnung von 320 haben.
Muss jetzt den CPU im Moment wieder im Standardtakt laufen lassen damit sie nicht überhitzt.


----------



## iReckyy (9. Oktober 2018)

*thermal grizzly conductonaut trocknet nach zwei Monaten ein*

Ich habe jetzt seit etwa 2 Monaten Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra zwischen nem EK Supremacy Kupfer und dem geschliffenen IHS des 5820K, also auch Kupfer.

Bis jetzt sind die Temperaturen noch absolut top.
Ich warte auch schon darauf, dass sich das ändert.

Ich konnte beim Auftragen zugucken, wie sich das LM in den Supremacy „gefressen“ hat. Wurde ziemlich dunkel an der Stelle. Habe einfach noch mehr aufgetragen und es dann zusammengeschraubt.

Werde dann zum Entfernen, wie beim CPU-Schleifen, 400-800-1500-2500-5000-7000er Schleifpapier nehmen


----------



## -Shorty- (9. Oktober 2018)

@ PCGH_Torsten: Hatte vorher auch keine Auffälligkeiten bei anderen Kühlerm, einzig der Kühler der KFA 1070 exoc war auffällig. Das da nix austrocknet mag schon sein, dennoch beschreibt das den optischen Zustand nunmal am Besten. Hat wohl seinen Grund weshalb die so günstig sind. Wer weiß was da die da wirklich verarbeitet haben, reines Kupfer jedenfalls nicht. 

Selbst ein mit 400er Körnung geschliffener IHS ist nicht so durstig.


----------

